# Best Feeder Supplier



## mnyabi (May 11, 2017)

I am starting my research to get my first Mantis. I have other reptiles but nothing nearly as small so I was wondering what is the best place to get feeders for a Mantis. I know I will need fruit flies of some kind but have no idea where to get them from.


----------



## crabbypatty (May 11, 2017)

You can ask your local reptile store, mine has fruit flies and dubia roaches. Petco has fruit flies, mealworms, and superworms. Bugsincyberspace.com and panterrapets.com have house flies and blue bottle flies. I buy a variety for my little pets. Usually for younger mantids you need fruit flies, as they grow so should their prey.


----------



## Teamonger (May 11, 2017)

The best part of fruit flies as feeders is that you pretty much just have to buy one culture and you are set for as long as you need them. They are ridiculously easy to culture yourself (see the sticky about fruit fly recipes) and very inexpensive. 

I bought one culture of Hydei FFs over a year ago now and have had no issue keeping them going during that whole time. So as long as you can find somewhere to buy even one culture with a bit of work you are golden.


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 11, 2017)

My first question would be what type of mantis are you getting? If larger size you will not need FFs for long before it will need larger pray to eat. Also how many do you plan on keeping at a time? Many smaller mantis, more need for FFs. They really are easy to breed and maintain for feeders. Good luck.


----------



## proserpina (May 17, 2017)

Personally I go with either Bugsincyberspace or Mantisplace for all of my feeder needs. My FF come from Bugsincyberspace and my pupae come from Mantisplace. What size/number of mantis(es) do you have?


----------

